# Tires for stock SE-R wheels?



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

What tires would you guys suggest for a set of the 14x5.5" SE-R wheels on my 91 SE-R?

I've seen a few... Nitto's, Dunlops, Kuhmo's.... Any suggestions?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

In order of opinion:

(1) Falken Azenis
(2) Kumho Ecsta 712
(3) Pirelli P700Z

All 3 tires are good brands with solid performance, and won't kill your wallet. There are a lot better tires out there, but they cost a ton. The Azenis are very sticky, the Kumhos are the best all-around, and the P700Zs are good for the money.


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

I hear the Bridgestone RE730's are good. I run Azeni's but I autocross, too. Azeni's are loud and hard, but stick like no other.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

azenzis are are gr8 for track but where out quickly for everyday driving.. khumos are good for both... and last longer than the falcons.


----------

